# 12/25 Afternoon Hunt



## zimbass (Feb 7, 2010)

Took Buddy and Gracie out for a quick afternoon hunt, glad I did, we got our limit in 25 minutes. Both birds were runners, dogs did a great job working them and pinning them. Then brought the birds home for the pups to get a big sniff. What a great Christmas day for all of us.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Those are some great looking dogs you have!!!!!


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Great jobs & what a bunch of beautiful dogs !!!
Went Christmas eve with my two boys & one of their friends home on leave ; the Britt pup put up 5 & we got 4. What a great way to spend a day !!


----------



## big_fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Nice looking dogs you have there gonna hit it this weekend myself with my dog

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good deal. Just curious...wild birds or stocked birds?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

What a great way to spend some time on Christmas. Good looking dogs.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

They are beauties, all of them! Is that the sire and dam on the tailgate? I notice that you have a vest on one of them. My buddy raises GSP's and invested in Mendota Skidplates this year to protect them while hunting. We belong to a gun club in western Pa. that stocks pheasant during the season, but is not classic upland cover. The place is full of the gnarliest thickets you could imagine. A man couldn't dog crawl through them! 

My friend used to raise Labs, and started out trying to hunt the club with them. They couldn't handle the thickets! Then he hunted with a friend in the club who had GSP's. That was an eye opener! They slid through the thickets like ghosts. And they are hunting machines. Best bird dogs I've ever seen.


----------

